# Vids Of me Riding:)



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Oscars leg yielding


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

i love it!  Oscar is awesome


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

New Vid


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ lol what happened there ?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

gypsygirl said:


> ^^ lol what happened there ?


 lol i loast my balance landing after the jump and ended up on his neck then i tried push myself back and he did a flying change so i ended on his neck again and he was heading towards the next jump so i just let go and thats all i can rmeber lol


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

I like 2 parts. 1)In1 vid you set up the camera on the jump, so cool! 2)I like when Oscar canters away when you fall. lol are you okay that didn't seem like such a big fall luckily?


----------



## melbelb94 (Mar 21, 2010)

You guys look great together!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

englishrider said:


> I like 2 parts. 1)In1 vid you set up the camera on the jump, so cool! 2)I like when Oscar canters away when you fall. lol are you okay that didn't seem like such a big fall luckily?


yeah my friend probably took the vid! she puts all cool camera angles!
it wasnt a big fall which is the annoying thing becuase it hurts so much! Ive concussion and a very sore head, neck and back but all i did was let go! I cant remeber falling or anything untill about half an hour later!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

melbelb94 said:


> You guys look great together!


Thanks


----------

